# Guayabo



## bb008

Hola juventud

En Venezuela se conoce como *"Guayabo"* al "despecho", tristeza por la pérdida de un amor.

¿Quisiera saber cómo se le conoce al "guayabo o despecho" en otros países y qué otros nombres coloquiales tiene?. Hay otra palabrita, pero no la recuerdo.

(No estoy despechada, ok)


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> (No estoy despechada, ok)


(Que no me entere.)  

En España nunca lo oí, claro. A mí no se me ocurre una palabra específica para eso. Hay una expresión, común aunque parezca algo poética, "mal de amores", pero no sólo se aplica a lo que tú dices, sino sobre todo cuando a un jovencito o jovencita no le hace mucho caso su "enamorad@". Es un poco irónico de todos modos. 
Quizá alguien más ducho en estos temas...


----------



## bb008

Por cierto que la palabrita que no recordaba era *"desparche"*, pero eso lo leí conjuntamente con "despecho" (*Guayabo*) y nunca la he escuchado por Venezuela, es extraña para definir "despecho" me parece a mí. 

Mientras que ese *"mal de amores"* Namarne si es conocido por estos lares...

Y le decimos a los *"despechados"* (personas que sufren de despecho o mal de amores) *"enguayabaos"*.


----------



## Mangato

Lo normal es decir despechado, pero  hay otra expresión con muy mala uva : *Corneado*


----------



## lapachis8

Hola bb008:
Qué divertido lo del guayabo. ¿Y por qué precisamente el guayabo?

En México "subirse al guayabo" tiene que ver con cosas más placenteras y cachondas, el mal de amores viene después, je, je.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

lapachis8 said:


> Hola bb008:
> Qué divertido lo del guayabo. ¿Y por qué precisamente el guayabo?
> 
> En México "subirse al guayabo" tiene que ver con cosas más placenteras y cachondas, el mal de amores viene después, je, je.
> Saludos


 

Jajajajajajaja...eso no lo sabía...

Por qué el guayabo, no lo se, realmente no se, pero como en Venezuela somos tan creativos, que más puedo decir...


----------



## tessin

En Espan~a he oído hablar de desamor en este contesto, aunque la acepción común de desamor sea "falta de amor".
Me hace mucha gracia lo de guayabo porque en Andalucia guayabo es también muchcho.


----------



## mirx

En México una persona está "atiriciada o tiricienta" cuando está deprimida o nostálgica por el amor perdido.

Viene de la palabra "tiricia".


----------



## Namarne

tessin said:


> En España he oído hablar de desamor en este contexto, aunque la acepción común de desamor sea "falta de amor".


Más que la tristeza por la pérdida de un amor, yo hubiera dicho que suele llamarse *desamor *al sentimiento que se instala en una pareja que ya no se quiere: el desinterés mutuo, el rehuirse el uno al otro, a veces un cierto resentimiento (cosas que siempre se perdonaron y ahora ya no...); ese tipo de cosas.  
(Aunque creo que tienes razón en que a veces se utiliza en el sentido que tú dices.)


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> En México una persona está "atiriciada o tiricienta" cuando está deprimida o nostálgica por el amor perdido.
> 
> Viene de la palabra "tiricia".


 

Y tiricia una es una enfermedad que te produce mucho sueño... entonces estas casi soñolienta por el amor pérdido...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Bb.
He escuchado por los pueblos del Estado Lara, la palabra Ruin o Ruina, pero no se si la conoces Bb...
Supuestamente se trata de cuando uno extraña mucho a la pareja, novio, esposo, lo que sea....pero más que todo en sentido sexual.

Espero tu comentario, ya que la escuche hace poco, y no la conocía. De hecho en el diccionario no aparece ninguna acepción en ese sentido.


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Y tiricia una es una enfermedad que te produce mucho sueño... entonces estas casi soñolienta por el amor pérdido...


 

Uno de los síntomas de la depresión (causada quizá por el desamor) es el sueño excesivo. La palabra que menciono es más o casi exclusivamente utilizada por gente de edad, quizá antes veían a una persona deprimida e instantaneamente pensaban que estaba atiriciada.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Bb.
> He escuchado por los pueblos del Estado Lara, la palabra Ruin o Ruina, pero no se si la conoces Bb...
> Supuestamente se trata de cuando uno extraña mucho a la pareja, novio, esposo, lo que sea....pero más que todo en sentido sexual.
> 
> Espero tu comentario, ya que la escuche hace poco, y no la conocía. De hecho en el diccionario no aparece ninguna acepción en ese sentido.


 
Nunca había oído ese término para definir un mal de amores Rosita.


----------



## Amadahy

Hola! Saludos!

En Puerto Rico un "guayabo" es el arbol de la guayaba, fruta muy suculenta.
Una guayaba, es la fruta, pero tambien es una mentira...

En Ecuador, "guayabo" es un mareo o una resaca. Igual se dice "chuchaqui".


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia le llamamos "tusa". Estar entusado es haber tenido una decepción amorosa.

Guayabo es la resaca que produce el licor al otro día de haberlo ingerido, por estar entusado.


----------



## utrerana

Nunca oí usar la palabra guayabo con el significado de despechado en amor, sino con el de una persona joven , atractiva, con una presencia que llama la atención.

 ¡ Acaba de pasar un guayabo rubio que me he quedado embobada!
                                         Un saludo.


----------



## EviLito

En Colombia, guayabo es el malestar físico  después de una borrachera. También puede significar dolor espiritual, tristeza  profunda, fuerte nostalgia. _Le dio un guayabo tan fuerte cuando se  murió su mamá que casi se suicida._ Y por supuesto, también se llama así al árbol de la guayaba.

Por otra parte, y respondiendo la pregunta original xD como dice "oa2169", otra palabra que se usa en Colombia para  el despecho, es "tusa". _Ella tiene una tusa terrible. Ella está entusada. _Pero es más común decir despecho, al menos en mi región.


----------



## oa2169

EviLito said:


> Por otra parte, y respondiendo la pregunta original xD como dice "oa2169", otra palabra que se usa en Colombia para el despecho, es "tusa". _Ella tiene una tusa terrible. Ella está entusada. _Pero es más común decir despecho, al menos en mi región.


 
Cuál región?


----------



## flljob

En México, _estar siempre en el guayabo_ o _no bajarse del guayabo_ significa practicar compulsivamente el sexo.


----------



## EviLito

flljob said:


> En México, _estar siempre en el guayabo_ o _no bajarse del guayabo_ significa practicar compulsivamente el sexo.



jajaja esa está graciosa. 




oa2169 said:


> Cuál región?



Santander.  Y no quiero decir que no se use, sino que no es tan común como "despecho".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por mi tierra natal se le decía "guayabo" a una chica muy atractiva.

Saludos


----------



## didakticos

bb008 said:


> Hola juventud
> 
> En Venezuela se conoce como *"Guayabo"* al "despecho", tristeza por la pérdida de un amor.
> 
> ¿Quisiera saber cómo se le conoce al "guayabo o despecho" en otros países y qué otros nombres coloquiales tiene?. Hay otra palabrita, pero no la recuerdo.
> 
> (No estoy despechada, ok)


En Costa Rica diríamos _*(estar) de cabanga*_ para referirnos a este estado de aflicción y nostalgia. Ahora que lo noto, no existe el término en el diccionario de WR, así que muy pronto voy a tener que tejer su propio hilo . Es importante notar que sí aparece en _Jergas de habla hispana_: _*cabanga*_.

NOTA: acabo de recibir la agradable sorpresa de encontrarla en el DRAE:

*cabanga**.*

* 1.     * f._ C. Rica._ Melancolía, tenue tristeza, añoranza, nostalgia.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

También pueden usarse _*agüevado/a*_ o _*achantado/a*_ como adjetivos, pero no sólo como _despechado_, sino generalmente como _deprimido_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> En México, _estar siempre en el guayabo_ o _no bajarse del guayabo_ significa practicar compulsivamente el sexo.


 
Y, la verdad, no puedo imaginarme de dónde salió la dichosa expresión.
Me he subido muchas veces a los guayabos, para recolectar sus frutas, y no le veo la relación, no, no.


----------



## JuanPepi82

guayabo, a [gwa'ʝaβo, a] Im, ƒ fam moço m, -a ƒ. IIguayabo m (árbol) goiabeira ƒ
En la musica cantada por ´Rubén Blades él dice: Buscando guayaba ando yo...
en el diccionario puedes ser la fruta guayaba o muchacha, jovencita...


----------



## flljob

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Y, la verdad, no puedo imaginarme de dónde salió la dichosa expresión.
> Me he subido muchas veces a los guayabos, para recolectar sus frutas, y no le veo la relación, no, no.


 
¿Será por lo sabroso de las guayabas? ¿Será por lo liso y resbaloso de las ramas?

O a lo mejor era una manera de disfrazar el decir está trepado.


----------



## Amadahy

flljob said:


> ¿Será por lo sabroso de las guayabas? ¿Será por lo liso y resbaloso de las ramas?
> 
> O a lo mejor era una manera de disfrazar el decir está trepado.


 
"Subirse al 'guayabo'", en algunas regiones alude a copular, la mujer arriba... Creo a eso se referia el amigo mexicano...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Llama la atención que el guayabo tenga connotaciones tan distintas en México y en Venezuela. El sentido que en México se atribuye a "subirse al guayabo" y "no bajarse del guayabo" alude sin duda al miembro viril; la asociación es fácil.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos

Se nota que tenia tiempo sin entrar y participar en WR. Maravillosa la cantidad de interpretaciones.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## guayabo azul

Hola este es mi primer post.
Me llama mucho la atención los varios usos populares de esta palabra ( que designa esencialmente al árbol que produce la guayaba ).
En Colombia, mi país, como varios han dicho ya, indica principalmente: la Resaca, Cruda, Ratón, Chuchaque, etc.- 
Pero también, como se ha dicho, en Colombia se usa (o usaba pues parece que se vá perdiendo ese significado) para indicar la tristeza (morriña, saudade o "blues" ), por asuntos de amores y también por cualquier otra causa que envuelva nostalgia.
Y desde niño he oído y leído que él origen de su uso está en el hecho de que las aves de corral (gallinas principalmente) en los campos se refugian de noche en los árboles ( en los guayabos, que son demasiado comunes en estas tierras - recuerden :"El olor de las guayabas podridas" de G.G.M.). Pues bien, cuando están enfermas no se bajan del árbol al amanecer sino que "se quedan enguayabadas".
Por eso: estar enguayabado , con guayabo, sufrir de guayabo es afín con la resaca o cruda, la enfermedad nostálgica, malestar , tristeza, morriña o saudade.
Otro término que se usa en Cololmbia es "estar engerido" que a veces se pronuncia como "estar ingerido" , para referirse a los animales (aves o de cualquier otra clase) que "se quedan enguayabados" por enfermedad o tristeza e igualmente se aplica a las personas que "se mueren del guayabo" ( fisico o moral).
La canción "Guayabo Negro" del folclor del Llano Colombo-Venezolano aunque se refiere a un àrbol es ilustrativa del uso en esa región de nuestra-américa de la palabra "guayabo".


----------



## flljob

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Llama la atención que el guayabo tenga connotaciones tan distintas en México y en Venezuela. El sentido que en México se atribuye a "subirse al guayabo" y "no bajarse del guayabo" alude sin duda al miembro viril; la asociación es fácil.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



Pero si fuera así, no se diría que a un hombre le gusta estar siempre en el guayabo. (Bueno, se puede dar el caso).

Saludos


----------



## guayabo azul

Adiciono la anterior entrada con lo siguiente:
En el folclore colombiano se considera como casi un himno de Bogotá la canción (Bambuco ) "Los Cucaracheros" de Jorge Añez (1892-1952) donde se canta:

"...Oye, chinita querida, 
de la alborada lucero,
si tú me dejas por otro 
del guayabo yo me muero..."


----------



## JCA-

guayabo azul said:


> Adiciono la anterior entrada con lo siguiente:
> En el folclore colombiano se considera como casi un himno de Bogotá la canción (Bambuco ) "Los Cucaracheros" de Jorge Añez (1892-1952) donde se canta:
> 
> "...Oye, chinita querida,
> de la alborada lucero,
> si tú me dejas por otro
> del guayabo yo me muero..."



para la acepción colombiana, están además el guayabo terciario, el guayabo culposo, el guayabo libidinoso, etc.
bueno y para la desilusión usamos también el guayabo, aunque es más usada la *tusa*; en alusión a la parte que queda de la mazorca cuando uno ya se la ha comido toda. Porque así queda uno. La analogía creo que es obvia
mazorca: choclo en Perú y otros países


----------



## Mr.P

Por aquí es sólo despecho.


----------



## flljob

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Y, la verdad, no puedo imaginarme de dónde salió la dichosa expresión.
> Me he subido muchas veces a los guayabos, para recolectar sus frutas, y no le veo la relación, no, no.



No era necesario explicar a qué te subías 
Saludos


----------

